# Kane is sick



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have an appt. with the vet today in a few hours,

But Kane has been throwing up white foamy looking stuff.
He is hot even to the touch and won''t eat or drink.
He is just laying around. He will pick his head up and look at you and wants loving, but you can tell my boy does not feel good!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

keep us posted


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well it is not parvo,,,THANK GOD!!!

He has the canine flu....
I pick him up later today. They kept him overnight to run fluids and antibiotics.
She says that he will be fine though. I have to bring Tink in to since he has been around her and it can pass to her.
She said even though she might not look like she is sick, she can still have it.
So I spent yesterday, well me and my girls, cleaning house wiping everything down. We washed all the dog bedding in hot water with bleach. Used Clorox spray on the two crates, Lysoled everything well to. I threw away all his dog toys and went and got new ones. Thank the lord for the dollar store..lol!

Learned something new because I di not know dogs could get the flu like we can!
Tink was like "whatcha doing with my stuff"!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg he has the flu.. lmao.. wow I didnt even know they could get that lol.. poor boy.. So glad it wasnt parvo!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Me too....I have had a dog with parvo..my rottie and it was the worse week of my life not knowing if she was going to make it.
She was my show dog. Her great grandfather was one of the rotties in the 1st Omen movie. She had a pedigree that was just unreal.
She made it though!! Don't ever want to go through that crap again!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I had two pups that I rescued both came down with parvo both died  parvo sucks!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought it was parvo,, the vet said that pits are among the breeds that can catch it even with the shot when they are young, because the mother's antibodies in their milk override the shots basically.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

omg but at least he is ok! Some dogs do not recover from the k9 flu, about a year ago it was killing many dogs and was a scare on the show circuit because so many were getting sick. YAY he is doing better!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

o wow, didnt know that! Makes me even happier he's okay.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I'm so glad he's ok how scary. Keep us updated on how he's doin.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hows Kane feelin today? Hope every things ok.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My trainer was just talking about the k9 influenza yesterday. He said that he lost a dog last year due to it, and he knows a greyhound kennel down south that lost 18 dogs in a matter of days. Good job on getting Kane to the vet so quickly!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Let me share a little trick I learned recently. GARLIC, yes garlic. Take a large horn and blen it with a little bit of wate, pour it over the food once a day for 2 weeks. It will make the blood more acid therefor killing a number of unwantes bacteria and busting the inmune system. The same once a week for maintenance. Garlic is a natural antibiotic. It will not harm your dog. I hope I did help.

SEO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sam, are you saying that Garlic is a good substitute for vaccinations?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

SEO said:


> Let me share a little trick I learned recently. GARLIC, yes garlic. Take a large horn and blen it with a little bit of wate, pour it over the food once a day for 2 weeks. It will make the blood more acid therefor killing a number os unwantes bacteria and busting the inmune system. The same once a week for maintenance. Garlic


I've heard this before but wasn't sure about it actually working.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Heck no, by no means. Vaccination are mandatory in this forum. That is after the vet has done initial and regular maintenance on you pet. Anything, serious TAKE HIM TO THE VET. It is more of a maintenance thing. I do it every day for Chi since she is in heat. It won't hurt her, with Blue, once a week.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope he is better asap...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha I was just checking... I was thinking in my head " I have never heard of it as a replacement before!" lol Also, garlic is good deterrent for fleas and ticks


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley was the same way back in december. vets didn't know what it was and said coulda been something she ate. I thought it was parvo! test came out neg...took her to the er vets, they did the same thing and I took her home. I spoon fed her water every couple mins and offered her food. I have no clue what it was but the 6th day she was up and playing again! Good thing your boys doing ok and it isnot parvo, I read about dogs dying from the dog flu back when Roo was sick

http://heartspring.net/dog_flu_symptoms.html

they have a few otherones, people should read about the dog flu or have a nice thread about it and symptoms, ect........


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue eats all kinds of stuff and gets like that. Kane will pop it out and be fine, watch you'll see.


----------

